# Ajouter un module Apache



## Gwenhiver (19 Décembre 2001)

Une fois n'est pas coutume, ce soir, j'ai la flemme de chercher sur le web la réponse à ma question  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Voila, si jamais je voulais remplacer le module mod_autoindex de la distribution Apache standard livrée avec Mac OS X par celui-ci, est-ce qu'il faudrait que je recompile tout le bazar, ou recompiler le module suffirait ?


----------



## Gwenhiver (20 Décembre 2001)

Ouais, bon C'est toujours pareil, quand j'ai une question à poser, il n'y a jamais personne pour répondre  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Je vais me débrouiller tout seul, alors


----------



## Einbert (20 Décembre 2001)

Meuh non, faut pas déprimer comme ça....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Désolé, mais je ne sais pas encore la réponse à ta question... Dans quelques mois peut-être  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Have a nice day...

++


----------

